# Advantage multi and bad breath?



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

Anyone use advantage multi and experience bad breath in their fur babies? OMG, I tried advantage multi this month on Silas instead of trifexis and about 2 days after I gave it to him I started smelling this foul Oder like urine almost kind of metallic smell. Then I realized it was Silas. I was thinking my goodness did he get into some pee from the other dogs as he is very curious...
Then after a few days he still had it. I smelled the rest of his body and it was nice and fresh, then he was laying on me the other night on the couch and the spot I put the advantage multi on (his neck area) hit me slam in then nose and there it was the same smell on his breath. So after looking it up it seems others have had the same experience so I wanted to see if anyone here has experienced it. Just seems weird that if that is what it is I am not smelling it on other places of his body.

Now granted he is also still cutting teeth so I am sure that is the culprit to some of it. :crazy:


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Advantage Multi for Dogs Official FDA information, side effects and uses.

Where did you find bad breath as a symptom? Doesn't sound normal to me. Was you dog able to link it off? 

I'd contact my vet.


----------



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks! I found it when searching google. When I put advantage multi and bad breath, several accounts came up. Seems folks were saying it in other forums, doesn't mean it is so though, hence the reason I thought I would ask here. We already went to the vet, had to go for a follow up anyway. She did not seem concerned. She checked his mouth and he is cutting some teeth so she said it could be due to blood and I do know he is bleeding some evidenced by his chew bones and have read some metallic smell can be due to that. I just found it weird when I smelled the area I put the advantage multi on it smelled the same way. No he did not or could not lick that area. This was a week or so ago when it was applied. I was also thinking maybe it was his food but he has been on this food now for a while.
Funny too as tonight all of sudden I no longer smell it.


----------

